# Old Beginnings



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Follow on journal from my old one.

New routine as follows

Monday - legs

Tuesday - Delts and triceps

Wednesday - chest and biceps

Thursdays - back

Friday - abs.

Starting stats :

Age 24

Hight 5ft 10ish

Weight 12stone

Bodyfat 16% (callipers)

Diet

Morning protein shake.

Post work out shake : protein, eggs, oats.

Meal one- salmon and veg

Snack 1 banana, tin of tuna and light mayo

Meal 2 fish or chicken with veg and some of gravy

Snack 2 hand full of nuts

Before bed quark or a shake.



















Will see what 6 weeks bring.

Hoping to get to 12% body fat. (Keeping everything crossed)

Today. Shake for brekky

30 min walk

After no cardio for agggggges I managed a hour on the cross trainer










Which is about roughly ten mile










And got rid of










Like a walk in the park 

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: 1 warm up set of 10-12 reps, 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 6 reps to failure,

1 min rest

Side Lateral Raise: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure

1 min rest

Low-Pulley Delt Raise: 1 set of 6 reps to failure, each arm.

1 min rest

Reverse Dumbbell Flyes: 1 warm up set of 11 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure,

5 min rest - Recuperate

Triceps Pushdown: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8reps to failure,

1 min rest

Lying Triceps Extensions: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure

Seated Triceps Press: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure,

30 min walk.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't ask what's gone on with the title


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

You don't look 12st

Good luck on your goals!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Moonbeam said:


> You don't look 12st
> 
> Good luck on your goals!












About a pound under.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Moonbeam said:


> Looking good!


Thanks


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Don't ask what's gone on with the title


What's gone on with the title? :tongue:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

John J Rambo said:


> What's gone on with the title? :tongue:


**** knows


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

@DiggyV can you sort me the title out!? Please

I did type one in and after hitting create it showed up like that.

"Another journey part 2"


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I love short shorts! 

Keep up the hard work, its definitely paying off! :wink:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> I love short shorts!
> 
> Keep up the hard work, its definitely paying off! :wink:


Have you been on my Facebook?


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Follow on journal from my old one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP ITTTTT!!!!!  Cant...Stop...Looking. :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> STOP ITTTTT!!!!!  Cant...Stop...Looking. :laugh:


Hoping to look twice that.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I suspect you get a lot of attention as you are.when you reach your goal you are going to have trouble wading through all the admirers

I wish you well on your journey to being hotter than the gates of hell. :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I suspect you get a lot of attention as you are.when you reach your goal you are going to have trouble wading through all the admirers
> 
> I wish you well on your journey to being hotter than the gates of hell. :thumb:


lol thank you.

I seriously don't feel it. I feel baggy if that's a good way of describing it.

I've got 6 weeks so am giving myself hell.

I want my abs out for the holls


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN! 6 weeks is only 42 days hard work


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good, now go get the duster on the cross trainer lol!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

RACK said:


> IN! 6 weeks is only 42 days hard work


42 days of sweat, bad moods, headaches and temper tantrums. Bring it on


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Looking good, now go get the duster on the cross trainer lol!


Hahah!! I've been decorating


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hoping to look twice that.


Personally wouldnt change a thing about you, buttttt, us who lift are never ever happy with how we look.

Good luck with it all. I am in for the result photos, (Same shorts please).


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Personally wouldnt change a thing about you, buttttt, us who lift are never ever happy with how we look.
> 
> Good luck with it all. I am in for the result photos, (Same shorts please).


3 weeks from now will be the progress shot photos


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> 3 weeks from now will be the progress shot photos


subbed & friend requested, need I say more :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> @DiggyV can you sort me the title out!? Please
> 
> I did type one in and after hitting create it showed up like that.
> 
> "Another journey part 2"


done.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks diggy


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> all the best .


Hey thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey thanks


As always you`ll do your best and smash it , i have every faith in you :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> As always you`ll do your best and smash it , i have every faith in you :thumbup1:


Haha am glad someone has.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Wednesday

Brekky - shake

30 min walk

Managed my hour on the cross trainer again. However it cut out half hour in so not only do I not have a accurate reading to day, i also have a stubbed toe after kicking the damn machine.

Gym chest and biceps

Decline Bench Press: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 6 reps to failure,

Incline Dumbbell Press (45 degree incline): 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure

Flat Bench Dumbbell Flyes: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 6 reps to failure,

Dumbbell Concentration Curl: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 6 reps to failure,

Straight Bar Curl: 1 set of 8 reps to failure

Post work out shake.

30 min walk.

Got a lovely piece of salmon am steaming for lunch, with asparagus and spinach


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

Looking great already

And as of the pics :thumbup1:

Even better


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Looking great already
> 
> And as of the pics :thumbup1:
> 
> Even better


:-/ I have a bad toe now :-/


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh really, :sad:

Just as well I'm not into feet


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Oh really, :sad:
> 
> Just as well I'm not into feet


Me neither usually but now mine hurt.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I will not fall asleep on the sofa. I will not fall asleep on the sofa.

I will not fall asleep on the sofa.

I will not fall asleep on the sofa

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Yesterday's steps

Tea tonight: bolognaise with broccoli and carrots instead of pasta.

Upped water intake by another litre that's 4 a day now.

Spent most of my day in the bathroom. :-/


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

First day on MT2 I've never felt so sick in my life. :-/

Bit late today ....I didnt go to the pub HONEST

Brekky shake

30 min walk

Gym

Managed my hour as usual










But I think I've done more distance and burnt less calories, which ever insane way that works :-/



















Dumbbell Pullover: 2 warm up sets 10 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure

1 min rest

Close-Grip Pulldown: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure,

1 min rest

One-Arm Row (each arm): 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure,

1 min rest

Wide-Grip Seated Cable Row: 1 warm up set 10 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure,

1 min rest

Barbell Deadlifts: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set 10 reps to failure,

Shake , oats, eggs, whey.

30 min walk

Lunch I've had a handful of veg and a chicken breast.

Lol well my burlesque night outfit arrived. :-/

Hahahah a I've had to Sellotape my boobs in so they stay put

I can't breath and I can't move. Lol 

Excuse my calf pumps. 










Only need the hat, gloves, stockings and suspenders and am ready to go.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> In


Welcome to the nut house


----------



## spankmonkeywill (Apr 14, 2014)

Loving the red and black combo - oh yea and the calves :tongue:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

spankmonkeywill said:


> Loving the red and black combo - oh yea and the calves :tongue:


It matches my hair am very co-ordinated like that


----------



## spankmonkeywill (Apr 14, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> It matches my hair am very co-ordinated like that


sounds OCD to me! :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

spankmonkeywill said:


> sounds OCD to me! :lol:


Yeah I have that aswell lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

In need of gravy

Mince gravy and heaps of veg

Made the kids their own little cottage pie


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

In i mean out :laugh:

P.s that skirts to low


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> In i mean out :laugh:
> 
> P.s that skirts to low


You out? What did I do

It is to long isn't it

Think am going for hot pants with it instead.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> You out? What did I do
> 
> It is to long isn't it
> 
> Think am going for hot pants with it instead.


Jesus do you have to use that word :whistling:

Fukin sweating now


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Jesus do you have to use that word :whistling:
> 
> Fukin sweating now


Haha!!

 I'll post a pic make sure you approve lol


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Haha!!
> 
> I'll post a pic make sure you approve lol


Not in general, private will do :laugh:

Pretty please


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Not in general, private will do :laugh:
> 
> Pretty please


:-/ ha no! You know where my journal is 

Share and share a like don't be a meanie


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> :-/ ha no! You know where my journal is
> 
> Share and share a like don't be a meanie
> 
> :no:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> View attachment 150072
> 
> 
> :no:


Big green meanie !! Mother should have taught you better.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Big green meanie !! Mother should have taught you better.


She'll have a job


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Friday

Shake for brekky

30 min walk

Gym... yes if you come jumping out the changing room doing the air guitar to Bryan Adams YES YOU WILL BE LAUGHED AT

Lesson learnt lol

Hour on the cross trainer stats about same as yesterday unfortunately I hit the reset button 56 minutes in so lots the info before photos could be taken.

Stupid woman

Abs today

Weighted cable crunches x30 40kg

Hanging crunches with 20kg plate x30

Foot to foot crunches x30.

Post workout shake.

30 min walk.

Lunch tin of tuna and a handful of veg.

Appetites rock bottom.

30 min walk

Zumba with the kids.

30 min walk.

Not sure on tea as I don't want anything. :-/


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

big mamma :scared:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> big mamma :scared:


Am not that big cheeky lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

almost as tall and almost as heavy as i am. those are amazonian qualities


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> almost as tall and almost as heavy as i am. those are amazonian qualities


Pooh

So it was a compliment then 

Must stop being so defensive lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Pooh
> 
> So it was a compliment then
> 
> Must stop being so defensive lol


lol yup. relax i wasnt calling you fat :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Diets been on point all day which is good as I normally loose the plot on weekends

Shake for brekky with a narnie

Tuna salad and half a chicken for lunch.

Fish and veg for tea.

Did a circuit around the lake after swim lessons and a Bugga on the park.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Only found this @mrssalvatore smash those goals missus, love your chip munks

Goodluck


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Only found this @mrssalvatore smash those goals missus, love your chip munks

Goodluck


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Only found this @mrssalvatore smash those goals missus, love your chip munks
> 
> Goodluck


Chip munk what chip munk?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Chip munk what chip munk?


Chip munks, trunks, pants


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Chip munks, trunks, pants


You nut bar lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> You nut bar lol


Nut bar= snickers=knickers


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Nut bar= snickers=knickers


Stop it now


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Stop it now


Ok...good luck anywho


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Ok...good luck anywho


Haha thanks


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

The wagon wheel killed me.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Rest day yesterday.

Diet on point. But no gym....

Walk around clumber

salad box and half a chicken.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I gotta poorly shoulder :-/

Brekky shake

30 min walk

Gym

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: 1 warm up set of 10-12 reps, 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 6 reps to failure,

1 min rest

Side Lateral Raise: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure

1 min rest

Low-Pulley Delt Raise: 1 set of 6 reps to failure, each arm.

1 min rest

Reverse Dumbbell Flyes: 1 warm up set of 11 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure,

5 min rest - Recuperate

Triceps Pushdown: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8reps to failure,

1 min rest

Lying Triceps Extensions: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure

Seated Triceps Press: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure,

Cross trainer.. 1 hour but the bastard machine, cut of after ten minutes so reboot and did another 50.00mins




























Post work out shake

30 min walk

Lunch

Tuna steak and asparagus.

Think am doing chillie con carne for tea, rice for the kids veg for me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome as always :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> awesome as always :thumbup1:


Ta


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Fuxking shattered. :-(

Up, brekky- shake

30 min walk

Gym

Gym chest and biceps

Decline Bench Press: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure,

Incline Dumbbell Press (45 degree incline): 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 9 reps to failure

Flat Bench Dumbbell Flyes: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure,

Dumbbell Concentration Curl: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 9 reps to failure,

Straight Bar Curl: 1 set of 10 reps to failure

Failure reps are going up

Cardio... It's done it again. Manage to go further today almost 15km.




























Post workout shake.

30 min walk.

Tin of tuna and a box of prepped carrots as I was on the go.

1. Hour walk.

Chilli and veg again to use up yesterday's left overs.

Fancied something sweet- Greek yoghurt and honey


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm just here to mire the legs. that is all.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> I'm just here to mire the legs. that is all.












It's a old one tho :-/


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> It's a old one tho :-/


why you do this to me mrssalvatore whyyyy


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> why you do this to me mrssalvatore whyyyy


Nothing else to do at the minute the house is in complete silence I need to do something before I die of a shock induced heart attack.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Yesterday step tracker


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Nothing else to do at the minute the house is in complete silence I need to do something before I die of a shock induced heart attack.


well you can entertain me all you like madam, get your red shorts on


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> well you can entertain me all you like madam, get your red shorts on


Not swimming now...


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Not swimming now...


god dammit!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Stupid effing weather.

Ache from head to toe.

Arghhh lost almost a stone since the start of this journal !!  not good!!!

Shake for brekky

30 min walk.

Gym

Back day

Dumbbell Pullover: 2 warm up sets 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps

1 min rest

Close-Grip Pulldown: 1 warm up set of 11 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure

1 min rest

One-Arm Row (each arm): 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure

1 min rest

Wide-Grip Seated Cable Row: 1 warm up set 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure

1 min rest

Barbell Deadlifts: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set 10 reps to failure, desired weight

CV is going well

Def a lot quicker now.. Going further each day in the same time frame.




























Post work out shake

30 mins walk.

Salmon and asparagus for lunch.

Fancying steak for tea I think


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Friday

Shake for brekky

30. Min walk

Ab day

Weighted cable crunches x40 30kg

Hanging crunches with 20kg plate x40

Foot to foot crunches with 10kg leg weights

Fooking thrashed it again beaten my PB every day this week def getting faster




























Post work out shake

30 min walk

Tuna and cucumber for lunch

And a quarter a bag Of almonds

Feeling rather smug 

Found the cause of the skin breakout...Mt2 is the culprit. It's upped the amount of oil my body produces and it's gone crazy. Safe to say I won't be trying that again :-/

Zumba with the kids later on = another hour walk

Fish for tea


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh no!!! Oh no!! Oh no!!!

The Terry's chocolate orange jumped out the fridge and attacked me


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi @wibble and @Flubs thanks for stopping by


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh no!!! Oh no!! Oh no!!!
> 
> The Terry's chocolate orange jumped out the fridge and attacked me


Got to hate when that happens!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

wibble said:


> Got to hate when that happens!


The thing was attacking me, I had to bite it to stop it in it's tracks lol


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Good self defence skills well done


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Pretty good weekend diet wise not as good as the previous weekends.... But kept carbs low and didn't eat much Saturday so I don't feel too guilty.

Monday

Brekky shake an a strong coffee couldn't wake up for love or money this morning

30 min walk

Gym legs

Lower Back Stretch: 1 set of 6 reps, each side

Hamstring stretch 1 set of 6 reps

Glute stretch: 1 set of 6

Leg Extensions: 1 warm up set of 15 reps, 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure

1 min rest

Leg Press: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure

1 min rest

Hack Squat: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

5 min rest.

Seated Hamstring Curl:1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

1 min rest

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

1 min rest

Calf Press: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 3 rest-pause sets to failure

1 min rest

Seated Calf Raise: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure

Smashed my Fridays record by a mile....!!!!




























Chuffed to bits.

And I was interrupted again... So I should mange to push that to 17km easyyyyyy

Post shake

30 min walk

Lunch; tin of tuna and half a cucumber.

Dunno on tea... Maybe sleep


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Chilli and veg for tea.... May as well use up the prepped pots in the fridge...

Shoulders killing me! 

Today's steps! I dunno I do exactly the same amount everyday yet everydays readings different

Barmy!!










Hoping to get some progress pics Friday..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just found this journal!! Subbed Mrs!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Just found this journal!! Subbed Mrs!!


Hey Vicky...thanks for popping in!

Bloody shattered tonight kids are driving around the bend lol

How's you hunnie??


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey Vicky...thanks for popping in!
> 
> Bloody shattered tonight kids are driving around the bend lol
> 
> How's you hunnie??


Tired..too but good thanks, both kids in bed now.. peace and quiet hehe.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Tired..too but good thanks, both kids in bed now.. peace and quiet hehe.


That's good to hear!  little ones have been in bed since 7, they've use every excuse in the book to get out of bed!

Who needs the gym when you've got the kids making you do 500 trips up an down the Stairs lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's good to hear!  little ones have been in bed since 7, they've use every excuse in the book to get out of bed!
> 
> Who needs the gym when you've got the kids making you do 500 trips up an down the Stairs lol


both of mine have been in bed since 7 too... I'm looking forward to listening to insy winsy spider around 5.30 am :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> both of mine have been in bed since 7 too... I'm looking forward to listening to insy winsy spider around 5.30 am :lol:


Awww bless em  xx I don't know how you function at 5.30 I'm still walking dead at 6.30


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Awww bless em  xx I don't know how you function at 5.30 I'm still walking dead at 6.30


Strong black coffee helps


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tuesday

Brekky shake

30 min walk

Gym

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: 1 warm up set of 10-12 reps, 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 6 reps to failure,

1 min rest

Side Lateral Raise: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure

1 min rest

Low-Pulley Delt Raise: 1 set of 6 reps to failure, each arm.

1 min rest

Reverse Dumbbell Flyes: 1 warm up set of 11 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure,

5 min rest - Recuperate

Triceps Pushdown: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8reps to failure,

1 min rest

Lying Triceps Extensions: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure

Seated Triceps Press: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure,

Shoulder still very painful.

Cardio/not feeling it today for some reason got twenty mins in an really started to struggle! I managed the same as yesterday so it's not to bad! Just a lot more effort.




























Post work out shake

30 min walk

Lunch tin of tuna and half a cucumber.

Have another hours walk in a mo.

Salmon and veg for tea!

Early night tonight sooooo sleepy


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FUKING HAIL


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Up, brekky- shake

30 min walk

Gym

Gym chest and biceps

Decline Bench Press: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure,

Incline Dumbbell Press. 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 9 reps to failure

Flat Bench Dumbbell Flyes: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure,

Dumbbell Concentration Curl: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 9 reps to failure,

Straight Bar Curl: 1 set of 10 reps to failure

Really struggled today :-/ took it steady but not impressed.

Lowered intensity on cardio aswell but still kept my time.




























Post workout shake.

30 min walk.

Tin of Tuna again for lunch and sweet chilli sauce.

1 hour walk

Bolognaise and veg for tea!

Diets been on point for almost 3 weeks. Everything's going really well!

Not sure I'll make the gym tomorrow got a stupidly busy day! As well as my sister having another crisis! Wonder when I will get a stress free day.

7th of nonever at this rate. !


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Thursday no training due to the eldest keeping me up all night.

And being of school all day.

Friday.

Up breaky half a shake. Couldn't swallow it.

30 min walk

Gym

Abs

Weighted cable crunches x30 30kg

Hanging crunches x30 20kg

Planks two sets 5 mins each

Side planks 3 mins each.

Foot to foot crunch x30

Did my hour Smashed my PB then threw my guts up. Pushed it to hard.




























Post shake

30 min walk

Cucumber and 1/2 tuna mix for lunch as still feeling like I want to barf!!

Zumba later and fish and veg for tea.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Not to bad over the weekend diet was on point up to 10pm Saturday night then very thing fell to bits including myself through to Sunday.

Going out Saturday night was not good!! :-/ battered and bruised to fuuuuuuuckkkkk

But on the bright side it's not managed to hinder anything. In fact I think I hit a PB again today.

Monday legs

30 min walk

Gym legs

Lower Back Stretch: 1 set of 6 reps, each side

Hamstring stretch 1 set of 6 reps

Glute stretch: 1 set of 6

Leg Extensions: 1 warm up set of 15 reps, 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure

1 min rest

Leg Press: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure

1 min rest

Hack Squat: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

5 min rest.

Seated Hamstring Curl:1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

1 min rest

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

1 min rest

Calf Press: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 3 rest-pause sets to failure

1 min rest

Seated Calf Raise: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps failure




























Post shake

30 min walk

Salmon and veg for lunch

Hours walk

Bolognaise and veg for tea


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Jesus I ache from head to toe :-/


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tuesday.

Brekky shake

30 min walk

Gym

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: 1 warm up set of 10-12 reps, 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 6 reps to failure,

1 min rest

Side Lateral Raise: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure

1 min rest

Low-Pulley Delt Raise: 1 set of 6 reps to failure, each arm.

1 min rest

Reverse Dumbbell Flyes: 1 warm up set of 11 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure,

5 min rest - Recuperate

Triceps Pushdown: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8reps to failure,

1 min rest

Lying Triceps Extensions: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure

Seated Triceps Press: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8 to failure

Cardio/ really struggled thought I was going to pack in but kept pushing.




























Post work out shake

30 min walk

Lunch tin of tuna and half a cucumber.

Wednesday

Gym

Gym chest and biceps

Decline Bench Press: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure,

Incline Dumbbell Press. 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 9 reps to failure

Flat Bench Dumbbell Flyes: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure,

Dumbbell Concentration Curl: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 9 reps to failure,

Straight Bar Curl: 1 set of 10 reps to failure

Struggled with the heat today :-/ bloody scorchio!


























Post workout shake.

30 min walk.

Tuna and cucumber mix

Hours walk

Think home made burgers and veg for tea


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

No training today. Weathers playing havoc with my joints.

But on the bright sides we have done around 4 hours walking today around the Yorkshire wildlife park

Although I don't think the 68 kids did my head the world of good :-/

Diets slipped aswell.

Shake for brekky as usual

But followed by a ham salad sarnie and a packet of pops.

Just had chicken and veg for tea.

Now I've been soaked to the bone and I ache from head to toe. Waiting for the asda man then am snoozing.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

What a sh1t day.

Friday.

Up, just a coffee this morning. :-/

30 min walk

Gym

Abs

Weighted cable crunches x40 30kg

Hanging crunches x40 20kg

Planks two sets 7 mins each

Side planks 4 mins each.

Foot to foot crunch x30

Today has been my worst day in a long time.

Ten mins in I jumped off threw up and got back on again. I ache everywhere and feel so tired.




























Post shake

30 min walk

Chicken and veg for lunch.

Hours walk

Last Zumba today! Had a wicked 8 week.

Fish and veg for tea


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Epic weekend.

Spent most of my Sunday/Monday sleeping.

No gym this weekend but will be keeping up with cardio and diet.

The weekend blow out did me the world of good and I thrashed my PB by a whole 1km.






























Fasted cardio this morning and shake oats and banana for after.

Fish and veg for lunch.

Chicken and veg for tea 

The gang.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

No training yesterday/today! Plastered to the sofa!! :-(


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Fairly relaxed week due to being poorly for the last two days and having the littles ones at home - also poorly.

Diets been pretty much on key apart from the odd slip.

Back in full swing on Monday only two full weeks to go then we flyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Feeling much better this morning. Think I've got my kick back.

Must not miss tramadol Only found out what the matter was after trying to fall asleep last night while suffering with Hypnos jerks.

Anyway back in full swing today.

Up shake.

30 min walk

Gym

Lower Back Stretch: 1 set of 10 reps, each side

Hamstring stretch 1 set of 10 reps

Glute stretch: 1 set of 10

Leg Extensions: 1 warm up set of 15 reps, 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure

30 sec rest

Leg Press: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure

30 second rest

Hack Squat: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

Seated Hamstring Curl:1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

Calf Press: 1 warm up set of 12 reps,

Seated Calf Raise: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps failure

Didn't do so great in cardio.

Set of and threw up after 30. Mins. So after jumping back on and back of again to throw up again I thought it best to slow down a bit.




























Post shake no oats just banana.

30 min walk

Tuna and cucumber mix.

Hours walk.

Fish and veg for tea.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Yesterday - Tuesday.

Brekky shake

30 min walk

Gym

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: 1 warm up set of 10-12 reps, 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure,

Side Lateral Raise: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps to failure

Low-Pulley Delt Raise: 1 set of 6 reps to failure, each arm.

Reverse Dumbbell Flyes: 1 warm up set of 11 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure,

Triceps Pushdown: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8reps to failure,

Lying Triceps Extensions: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 8 reps to failure

Seated Triceps Press: 1 warm up set of 10 reps, 1 working set of 8 to




























Post work out shake

30 min walk

Lunch tin of tuna and half cucumber.

Hours walk.

Burgers and veg for tea.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Wednesday

Just cardio today as I had extremely busy day with loads I cram in

Up brekky shake.

40 mins cardio.

Post shake.

Fish and veg for lunch

Buffalo wings for tea  yummy.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't even remember what happened yesterday.

Wonder what happened?!,

How strange anyhow.

Up

Shake for brekky.

30 min walk

Gym abs

30 hanging crunches 20kg plate

35 weighted cable crunches. 30kg.

Foot to foot crunches x50

Side blank 20kg plate 5 min each side.

Front planks 5 min was aiming for ten but I callapsed lol




























Shake and narnie

30 min walk.

Had tin of tomatoes and two poached eggs for lunch

Hours walk.

Burgers without the bun for tea.. With veg.

Shattered.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Well!! That fuxking sucks


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Trainings been on point along with diet. But can't be bothered typing tonight. I have a ****ty headache.

Got my date for my next op so hopefully after the holiday log it will be stamina building ready for the operation. :-/


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Pretty much done it I think.



















Two more sleeps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking great hope you have a good time in greece .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Looking great hope you have a good time in greece .


Cheers sweetie xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Cheers sweetie xx


We working on next stage when your back ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> We working on next stage when your back ?


Yup. Def. got my operation on 3rd of September so I need building up again


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yup. Def. got my operation on 3rd of September so I need building up again


Cool we sort it when your back , have a good holiday you deserve a good rest x


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Cool we sort it when your back , have a good holiday you deserve a good rest x


Thank you.  can't wait am sooo excited. 

Ps face books open


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

That's me done. See you all on a week.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have fun


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Have fun


Fank youuuu


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's me done. See you all on a week.


Have a good time HUN!! well jealous


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Have a good time HUN!! well jealous


Hehe it's exciting  thanks hunnie.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hehe it's exciting  thanks hunnie.


and you have the bikini body to go with it  you've worked hard , enjoy


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> and you have the bikini body to go with it  you've worked hard , enjoy


Think of all the Greek men ooooooh lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Back on it from last week. Ramping it up a notch again from today.

Details to follow.

Diet on point apart from the meal at school (notes).......

Lost half a stone on holiday...

Think it's creeping back again.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

looking forward to the updates hun :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> looking forward to the updates hun :thumbup1:


Cheers andy.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Monday.

Up shake.

30 min walk

Gym

Lower Back Stretch: 1 set of 10 reps, each side

Hamstring stretch 1 set of 10 reps

Glute stretch: 1 set of 10

Leg Extensions: 1 warm up set of 15 reps, 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure

30 sec rest

Leg Press: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure

30 second rest

Hack Squat: 2 warm up sets of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

Seated Hamstring Curl:1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 12 reps to failure,

Calf Press: 1 warm up set of 12 reps,

Seated Calf Raise: 1 warm up set of 12 reps, 1 working set of 10 reps failure

Post shake oats and banana.

30 min walk

Tuna and cucumber for lunch

Hours walk.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

To continue or not.....


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> To continue or not.....


 Yeah ! 4 female logs up here !

Wow ! Exciting! :thumb


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Yeah ! 4 female logs up here !
> 
> Wow ! Exciting! :thumb


 4 years old that i might add lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> 4 years old that i might add lol


 Yeah , I only started going through it .

It would be a great addition here if you feel like it


----------

